# Going for our last leg for our RN tomorrow!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting really excited  tomorrow headed to a Golden Speciality in Timonium,MD to get our last leg for RN! We got our first leg in November at Salisbury with a first place score of 86. Had a very long break (due to no shows plus waiting on her for coming into heat and coming out of) then we picked back up in March and got our second leg with a first place score of 97. (First time was alot of handler errors:doh.

I am really hoping we get first place :crossfing this time, but as long as we do get our leg I will be thrilled! There are 3 dogs in my class. My daughter is coming along as she went to the last show and wants to see us get our title. My breeder will be there so will be great for her to see all the work we have done. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure it will go great!! I'll be traveling tomorrow, so I won't be able to check in, but good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Getting really excited  tomorrow headed to a Golden Speciality in Timonium,MD to get our last leg for RN! We got our first leg in November at Salisbury with a first place score of 86. Had a very long break (due to no shows plus waiting on her for coming into heat and coming out of) then we picked back up in March and got our second leg with a first place score of 97. (First time was alot of handler errors:doh.
> 
> I am really hoping we get first place :crossfing this time, but as long as we do get our leg I will be thrilled! There are 3 dogs in my class. My daughter is coming along as she went to the last show and wants to see us get our title. My breeder will be there so will be great for her to see all the work we have done.
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good luck! Sounds like you've done the preparation, so you probably won't need it.

Best wishes!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Up and ready to get this party started lol only thing I am dreading, The drive around Baltimore Ugh. But giving myself plenty of time for traffic. Will let you all know how we did later! We go on at 11 ish.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have a wonderful day! Can't wait to here the story and see some photos


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good luck. Can't wait for an update and pictures. BTW, I hate driving through Baltimore too.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck today!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How did it go? Hope it was a fun, good day. Let us know!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*RN title!! Woohoo*

Awesome day!! :bowl: Not only did we get our last leg and RN title (which was pretty sure we would get) but we got first place and a score of 98!!!  So proud of us! So we accomplished getting the RN with all first place scores. Never dreamed it would go like that. Will try to upload the video but not sure if I can through my ipad. Here are few pics, sorry some are bad. My daughter Eva who is 5 took them. 

Also, my breeder was there so she got to see it. But her dog, Lillys brother, Keeper had an awesome day in the breed ring. He got Winners dog and BOW too for a 5 pt. major! He only has 2 pts to go until he is a CH! My breeders friend also had her dog get his CDX title today too. Just a great day all around!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting our ribbon..cant upload video, does this link work? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=511091745617762&set=vb.100001508242895&type=2&theater


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, now that is a beautiful sight! Congratulations.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you! You should be proud!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations !!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Lilly. That blue ribbon looks super!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations! You must be on cloud 9. 

I can't get the video to play, it says that the content has been removed


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm wonder what happened? I am very pleased with our run. Cant wait to do some more!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats! That's great!!


----------

